# grill inserts????



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

Where can I find the sport package grill inserts?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

At this point, call your dealer or look on eBay. GM no longer has any in their warehouses -- so if the place you check doesn't have them in stock, then forget it, because they're not going to get anymore.

Prices are going up -- so look to pay anywhere from $250 to $300.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*here ya go*

hey I had this exact problem a month ago I went through so much BS trying to get them, try I called A dealership, its called robert young pontiac some dealer just tell them you need to talk to somebody regarding gettting some Sap Grilles the guy there is really cool and they have em for under 300, I think anything under 4 hundred right now is pretty good.. lol.. heres the number man 1-817-589-3300 when you call tell him "Anthony Ruan" told you about them.. I told him Id put in a good word.. message me and tell me if your gunna order them..


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow maybe i can sell mine a make a big profit from them; i got mine from pfyc.com at 250 then i had them painted. should i sell them for lets say 600 bucks? arty:


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for the info! they seem kinda pricey but they look great. i'll keep you informed if i find any and i'll try your guy Anthony.


----------

